# Einspeisung Sicherungen und Neutralleitertrenner



## rr_zx (27 Januar 2011)

Hallo zusammen

In der Schweiz werden Sicherungsautomaten meistens von unten eingespiesen. Zudem wird immer ein Neutrallleitertrenner eingebaut.

Wie sieht das in Deutschland aus? 
Werden eure Sicherungen von oben eingespiesen? Was macht ihr mit dem Neutrallleiter? 
Wenn ihr z.B.einen 1Ph Frequenzumrichter habt, setzt ihr dort nur einen 1poligen Sicherungsautomat ein?

Besten Dank für eure Antwort.

Grüsse aus der Schweiz


----------



## Paule (27 Januar 2011)

rr_zx schrieb:


> Werden eure Sicherungen von oben eingespiesen?


Auch in hier werden Sicherungen von unten gespeist.


rr_zx schrieb:


> Was macht ihr mit dem Neutrallleiter?


Der Neutralleiter wird als solcher geführt.


rr_zx schrieb:


> Wenn ihr z.B.einen 1Ph Frequenzumrichter habt, setzt ihr dort nur einen 1poligen Sicherungsautomat ein?


Hier nehme ich meistens einen Motorschutzschalter und die Phase wird dann über alle drei Kontakte geführt.


----------



## knabi (27 Januar 2011)

Leitungsschutzschalter können (jedenfalls die meisten, Herstellerangaben beachten) von oben oder unten eingespeist werden, das hängt auch von der Anwendung ab - die gängige Einspeisung ist aber unten.
Neutralleitertrennung ist in Deutschland unüblich, es gibt natürlich Ausnahmen.
Den 1phasigen Umrichter würde ich auch nur in der Phase durch einen Leitungsschutzschalter unterbrechen bzw. wie Paule einen Motorschutzschalter nehmen und die Phase durchschleifen...

Gruß

Holger


----------



## winnman (27 Januar 2011)

Neutralleiter mitschalten macht nur bei FI einen Sinn, Leitungsschutzschalter 1p+N oder 3p+N, dadurch kann der Laie einen Fehlerbehafteten Stromkreis wegschalten und mit der restlichen Anlage bis zur Störungsbehebung weiter in Betrieb bleiben.

Wenn Schutzmassnahme Nullung, dann macht das mitschalten des N keinen Sinn (ausser die Anlage soll später mal mit FI betrieben werden).


----------



## element. (28 Januar 2011)

So eindeutig ist das mit dem oben und unten einspeisen nicht, siehe dazu auch

http://www.spsforum.com/showthread.php?t=40871


----------



## knabi (31 Januar 2011)

Deshalb auch der Hinweis:



knabi schrieb:


> Leitungsschutzschalter können (jedenfalls die meisten, *Herstellerangaben beachten*) von oben oder unten eingespeist werden


 
Gruß

Holger


----------



## Noggzen (31 Januar 2011)

Paule schrieb:


> Auch in hier werden Sicherungen von unten gespeist.
> 
> Der Neutralleiter wird als solcher geführt.
> 
> Hier nehme ich meistens einen Motorschutzschalter und die Phase wird dann über alle drei Kontakte geführt.


 
Bei den meisten FUs muss aber laut Hersteller ein Sicherungsautomat eingesetzt werden. Wenn du dir mal die Kennlinien und den Unterschied zwischen LS und MS anschaust siehst du, dass ein MS immer trägerer auslöst als ein LS. 

Gruß


----------



## winnman (31 Januar 2011)

stimmt nur teilweise, MS mit Kurzschlussauslösung gibts auch und dann kannst du mit der Kennlienie schon ganz schön nah an den LS kommen (je nach Kennlienie des LS)


----------



## Paule (2 Februar 2011)

Noggzen schrieb:


> Bei den meisten FUs muss aber laut Hersteller ein Sicherungsautomat eingesetzt werden. Wenn du dir mal die Kennlinien und den Unterschied zwischen LS und MS anschaust siehst du, dass ein MS immer trägerer auslöst als ein LS.


Also aus meiner Erfahrung kann ich da nur sagen:
Der Umrichter überwacht den Motor ob auf Kurzschluss oder auf Überlast.
Sollte der Umrichter aber mal ein Problem haben, Kurzschluss im Leistungsteil oder so, dann kracht es erstmal heftig und dann fliegt ein MS genauso wie ein LS.
Und wenn du schreibst, der MS sei träger, dann würde ich das sogar noch als ein Vorteil im Einschaltmoment sehen, wobei sich das im lauf der Jahre auch schon gebessert hat.


----------



## Noggzen (2 Februar 2011)

@Paule

Also Probleme beim Einschalten der FUs habe ich bis jetzt wenn nur im DC Kreis gehabt mit mehreren Achsen im Verbund. Kommt natürlich drauf an ob die Elektronik sich die benötigte Leistung aus dem Zwischenkreis oder wie bei mir aus einer seperaten Versorgung nimmt....
Außerdem kann ich aus Erfahrung sagen, dass ein LS immer schneller auslöst als ein MS. Nimm dir mal nen MS Class 10 der bei einem 7,2 fachen des Motornennstroms erst auslöst und das nach 10s. Natürlich gibts auch noch eine class 5. Habe eben von einem Azubi mal einen Versuch aufbauen lassen mit einem Motorschutz 6,3A und einem LS C6A und rate mal welcher schneller ausgelöst hat. Ich persönliche würde, nur wenn es nicht anders geht, nie einen Motorschutz als "sicheren" Geräteschutz verwenden.
Du musst aber auch kein Geschätfsmann sein um zu wissen, dass ein LS egal ob 1- oder 3-polig sehr viel günstiger ist als ein entsprechender MS.

Gruß


----------

